# [solved] Netzwerk - welche Möglichkeiten?

## Battlestar Gentoo

Hallo,

ich habe einen Hauptrechner mit Gentoo Linux und jetzt ein Laptop mit Arch Linux. Beide sind über einen Router mit dem Internet verbunden, wobei das Laptop über verschlüsseltes WLAN "dranhängt".

Ich hätte gerne eine Verbindung zwischen den beiden Computern, da ich oft Daten hin und her kopieren muss.

Welche Möglichkeiten habe ich da? Da und dort ein Apache oder FTP-Server wäre zwar eine Idee, aber das erscheint mir ein wenig umständlich. Wie könnte ich das besser lösen? Sorry meine dumme Frage, aber mit Netzwerken habe ich kaum Erfahrung. Es war ja schon ein Wunder, dass ich eine mit TKIP verschlüsselte WLAN-Verbindung auf einer Distribution, die ich auch zum ersten Mal ausprobierte, einrichten konnte.

----------

## Daimos

Hi,

hast Du mal drüber nachgedacht, das mit NFS zu lösen? Das sieht dann aus, wie ganz normale Mountpoints.

mfg,

Guido

----------

## schachti

NFS, Samba/CIFS, AFS, SSHFS, ... - kommt ganz auf Deine Anforderungen an.   :Wink: 

----------

## Battlestar Gentoo

NFS scheint ganz gut zu sein. Ich glaube ich werde mich zuerst damit beschäftigen.

Danke einstweil.

----------

## Battlestar Gentoo

Ok, NFS hat meine Erwartungen zur Gänze erfüllt.

Eine Frage hätte ich diesbezüglich aber noch. Was muss ich letzendlich wirklich alles gestartet haben, um das Dateisystem mounten zu können? Nachdem ich die äußerst hilfreiche Meldung "mount to .... failed" bekam, probierte ich alles zu starten, was irgendwie damit zusammenhängen könnte und hatte dann irgendwie auch einen Treffer.

Dabei war nfs, nfsmount, portmap, und sämtliche mit rpc. beginnenden Script in /usr/sbin/

Und vor allem, muss ich auf dem Client ebenfalls all diese Services starten?

----------

## Genone

Auf dem Server: /etc/init.d/nfs

Auf dem Client: /etc/init.d/nfsmount

----------

## Battlestar Gentoo

Das genügt?

Ich habe mich nach folgedem Tutorial (http://nfs.sourceforge.net/nfs-howto/ar01s04.html) orientiert und bei "Client" ist folgendes angemerkt:

To begin using machine as an NFS client, you will need the portmapper running on that machine, and to use NFS file locking, you will also need rpc.statd and rpc.lockd running on both the client and the server. 

Also was letztendlich nun wirklich?

Ich werde es morgen trotzdem nochmals genauer überprüfen.

----------

## Finswimmer

portmapper is portmap und das wird, glaube ich, durch init.d mit gestartet.

Tobi

----------

## Max Steel

Nich das ich wüsste, allerdings würde ich es so oder so in den Runlevel mit einbauen.

Also Portmap in den Runlevel.

----------

## Genone

 *Battlestar Gentoo wrote:*   

> Das genügt?
> 
> Ich habe mich nach folgedem Tutorial (http://nfs.sourceforge.net/nfs-howto/ar01s04.html) orientiert und bei "Client" ist folgendes angemerkt:
> 
> To begin using machine as an NFS client, you will need the portmapper running on that machine, and to use NFS file locking, you will also need rpc.statd and rpc.lockd running on both the client and the server. 
> ...

 

Wird alles durch die Initskripte mitgestartet.

----------

## Anarcho

Ich würde auf dem client auch /etc/init.d/nfs starten, weil, AFAIK, in nfsmount der locking Manager nicht drin ist.

----------

## Battlestar Gentoo

Also  /etc/init.d/nfs stimmt mal.

Am Client kann ich es nicht so beurteilen, da ich hier Arch Linux verwende, und die Init-Scripte etwas anders heißen.

Aber wenn /etc/rc.d/netfs und /etc/rc.d/nfslock gestartet sind, funktioniert das ganze.

Danke.

----------

